# Whining dog



## dbergm13 (Jan 23, 2012)

My hound dog whines during the day. She doesnt whine at night but whenever im home and not playing with her she continually whines. I take her on a good walk 3 times a day but the only things that stop her from whining when im home is me touching her in some way or when she stares out the window. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Really, we need more details. What kind of hound, how old is she, how long have you had her, where did you get her from?

In general, if we're not dealing with a very small puppy or a recent rescue, you are rewarding her whining by giving her what she wants- physical touch. Hounds are, in my experience, very physical dogs that love attention. You have taught her that if she whines, you touch her. 

You need to teach her that whining does not get attention and that being quiet does. You do this by not touching her when she's whining, first. Then, teach her a "quiet" command. Does she stop whining if you capture her attention by clapping or if you show her food? Then clap or show her a treat and as soon as she stops whining, say "quiet" and give her a treat. (This is much easier if you clicker train.)

This will take a while, mind you. Whining is something of a self rewarding behavior to dogs, too, so you're breaking a self rewarding habit and a habit you have trained her to.

Also, where's a picture of her? We love pictures here!


----------



## dbergm13 (Jan 23, 2012)

She is three years old and ive had her for about 4 months not. I got her at a Toledo animal shelter. She is a treeing walker hound. Ill try some of your suggestions
Thanks


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

A Treeing Walker? They are awesome . . . and significantly more clever than people give them credit for. I'd say she has you trained exactly as she wants you! 

There's a sticky in this forum with "NILIF" in it. Try instituting that, too. At 4 months after rescue, you can very safely institute NILIF and that will improve her behavior.

Also, I'd take her to the vet if you haven't already. It's possible she's sick or hurting in some way and wants to be comforted. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a very vocal new pup who is hellbent on driving me crazy. She doesn't just whine, she barks too! And she's possibly evil.

So, what I do is I reward her lavishly when she SHUTS UP! I have nothing to do with her when she whines. Ever. And I love on her and feed her and let her out to play when she's quiet. If she doesn't redirect nicely, I put her in a crate until she stops whining. If she keeps it up in the crate, I cover her until she's quiet.

We have dropped the vocalizing by 90% without really fighting about it. She's still more vocal than I like, but I guess that's just who she is and I will learn to love it. She was the most vocal (and determined) pup in the litter. She's awesome, but we had to reach a workable compromise on the descibles!


----------

